# 1965 GTO tachometer help needed??



## d.reese (Apr 27, 2009)

1) Does anyone have a witing diagram for the tach wiring from the factory?

2) Pictures of the wiring connecting to the tach (showing quanity, color and location)?

3) Wiring diagram for the tach to the coil?

Thank you, David.


----------

